# Aruba beginning of June



## sheilas (Feb 3, 2014)

I have had an exchange request in for a two bedroom at 3 resorts in Aruba since the beginning of July using my Hyatt points.  This is before school gets out and I have read it is their low season.  Nothing yet.  Does anyone know if I have lost trading power, this has never happened before.


----------



## topmom101 (Feb 27, 2014)

I placed 2 requests with II for 2 different resorts in Aruba for the same time frame (mid June) and both were filled within 3 months. I was using Marriott two 1-bedroom deposits. In one case, I was offered a 2-bedroom at the Surf Club which I jumped on immediately and the second, which I honestly didn't think I'd get was a unit at the Playa Linda. Very hard to trade into.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 27, 2014)

Can you drop down to a one bedroom? I got two matches at playa Linda  in October for one bedrooms. Took them both.


----------



## CitySlick (Mar 15, 2014)

*Aruba- Surf Club*

I grabbed a 2 bedroom at the Surf Club yesterday (3/14/14) from II for first week in June.  This is the second time I was able to get the Surf Club after depositing my Florida timeshare. :whoopie:

Best of luck searching.

CS


----------



## jmn1212 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Unit HZZAA*

I also got a 2 bedroom and I'm trying to figure out where the room is located.  My confirmation says HZZAA.  Does anyone know?  I did a search on Marriott bulletin, but didn't find anything


----------



## IngridN (Mar 16, 2014)

jmn1212 said:


> I also got a 2 bedroom and I'm trying to figure out where the room is located.  My confirmation says HZZAA.  Does anyone know?  I did a search on Marriott bulletin, but didn't find anything



ZZAA is a 2 bedroom Ocean View. I believe, but am not sure, that the H signifies a developer deposit.

Ingrid


----------



## sheilas (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you for your responses.  jmn1212 and cityslick did you deposit one of your Marriott's to get this trade or did you get it with another timeshare?  Did you grab it online or with an ongoing search.  If an ongoing search, how long ago did you put in your search.  Still nothing searching with my Hyatt points.


----------



## jmn1212 (Mar 25, 2014)

I used a my Harborside week.  Was not an ongoing search.


----------



## topmom101 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sheilas, has your exchange request come thru yet? I know Aruba well and can assure you early June is low season and you should have no problems exchanging into almost any resort.  I was able to get the Surf Club and the Playa Linda for Week 24 and Week 25 using my Florida Marriott Harbour Lake. I do it every year without a problem.


----------

